# I have lost my buddy and partner



## Jerry Lyda

The dog in my avatar is Sherlinee Guy's Hof Bentley. Bentley was very sick when I got home from work yesterday. My son Jay, my daughter and wife were waiting for me when I got home. Long story short, I took Bentley to my vet and he had bloat. With the other complications going on I chose to put him down. Bentley was my buddy and will always be. He had done everything I asked him to do. His titles are HIC, CGC, CD, High SCH 2 at trial, ASR-EL , ASR-1. In 2001, right after 9-11, four of us took our dogs to Perry Ga. and competed in Team Obedience at an AKC GSD specialty show. We went to just have some fun but instead we beat all teams from the US and Canada. Bentley will be missed by me and a lot of others that had the pleasure to catch and or pet or just to look at.

I miss you already buddy.


----------



## David Stucenski

My thoughts are with you! I know it was a tough one!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Sorry to hear the loss of your beloved friend.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Sorry Jerry.


----------



## Anne Jones

So sorry for the loss of your 'good buddy'. It's never easy to say goodbye to our 4-legged friends.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Jerry & Family, you have our sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved Bentley. He had a wonderful life with you. Hold those memories and times close.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Jerry,

Very sad news. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Tim Lynam

That's a tough decision to make... My thoughts are with you and yours. Hang in there Jerry!


----------



## Josh Smith

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Jerry, sorry to hear about your boy. I know you loved him dearly and were a pround pop. I'm glad you had your family surrounding you when you got home. So much sad news this holiday season. :-(


----------



## Adam Swilling

My condolences to you and your family Jerry.


----------



## David Frost

Jerry, I'm so sorry to hear of Bentley's passing. I know how much you cared for him. 

David


----------



## Nicole Stark

I am really sorry to hear this. I lost two this way, and it's hard not to feel cheated when it happens. Take care of yourself and best regards to you and your family.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Condolences to you, Jay and the rest of the family. The doggie soul mates are the toughest. I keep saying it doesn't get any easier each time but we can't live without them. 

Terrasita


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Very Sad News, my condolences!


----------



## mike suttle

I am very sorry to hear about your loss Jerry.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Sorry to hear you lost your boy..TS


----------



## Colin Chin

My condolences to you, Jerry and your family. My thought is with you. RIP Bentley.

Colin


----------



## Tom Cawood

Jerry, I hate to hear this about Bently my condolences.


----------



## Mo Earle

Jerry-you know I always admired Bentley...there are no words to comfort you with your loss of Bentley, an awesome boy... treasure his special moments and memories, he gave you a lot of good ones!


----------



## Bob Scott

Jerry, I'm so very sorry to hear this. I know you and Bentley had one of those special connections we all can only hope to have with our loyal companions.


----------



## Sarah Atlas

My deepest sympathy Jerry. We all share your pain


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

My deepest sympathies, Jerry. I always loved hearing about Bentley's achievements over the years. He sounded like one of those once in a lifetime sorts of dogs.


----------



## Jason Hammel

I am so sorry Jerry. May the Lord strengthen you now. For what its worth he has my best friend up there to meet him I'm sure they will get along. Jesus has had a little more time with Judah helping him with his manners. Since April 09.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

I am sorry for your loss and I feel your pain. It's never easy. Been to it only once so far, more to come of course, but such is life.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Sorry to hear this Jerry.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

I am very sorry for your loss Jerry.


----------



## Mike Lauer

sounds like a great dog Jerry
any idea what may have caused the bloat


----------



## Diana Abel

Jerry Lyda said:


> The dog in my avatar is Sherlinee Guy's Hof Bentley. Bentley was very sick when I got home from work yesterday. My son Jay, my daughter and wife were waiting for me when I got home. Long story short, I took Bentley to my vet and he had bloat. With the other complications going on I chose to put him down. Bentley was my buddy and will always be. He had done everything I asked him to do. His titles are HIC, CGC, CD, High SCH 2 at trial, ASR-EL , ASR-1. In 2001, right after 9-11, four of us took our dogs to Perry Ga. and competed in Team Obedience at an AKC GSD specialty show. We went to just have some fun but instead we beat all teams from the US and Canada. Bentley will be missed by me and a lot of others that had the pleasure to catch and or pet or just to look at.
> 
> I miss you already buddy.


I'm so sorry for your loss. He's sounds like he was an awesome dog. To some, it's like losing a family member. I know it is for me. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Becky Shilling

My deepest sympathy to you and your family, Jerry. Of all the ways we can lose our friends, it seems that this is one of the suckiest and most unfair.


----------



## Justin Eimer

Jerry~
I am terribly sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences. You and Bentley were quite a pair. He was a loyal friend to you and you were to him. I am sure he will live on in your heart and your memories. That alone should provide some comfort in your time of grief and as you heal. ~Justin


----------



## allen byrd

Wow. I only had the pleasure of knowing Bently for about the last 3 months, and you know that I loved what Bently was about. He was a great dog with a great companion in you and your family. I know this is very tough to have to go through and I feel your pain. We know that he is up there in heaven and in peace with the big guy now. If I can be of any help to you please call on me and do remember THE RAINBOW BRIDGE. 

From one of your new friends,
Allen Byrd


----------



## Jerry Lyda

You all have helped me very much with what I'm going through. This is the second time that I've had to put a dog down and it isn't any easier. I can't even explain what that big ass dog meant to me, but you guys know without me saying a word. We are dog people and we get close to our dogs and damn it we should. I have many mixed emotions right now, I get mad and I don't understand why because I do understand LIFE. I feel cheated but I shouldn't because I have had him for a long short time, if that makes sence. I feel as if he has always been with me, now he's gone. He was much more than my sport dog and again you guys know what I mean so with that I say again thanks to you all. You came through when I needed your help.

It was very nasty and raining last Monday night but I had Jay Lyda, his sister Jackie , my wife and son in law Andrew and last a man with a huge heart, David Kuneman. Jay had to go to work, Jackie big and pregnant stayed home with the wife. Andrew and David met me at the vets office stayed until Bentley went to sleep. They loaded him up and we all went to the training field in the rain. He is at rest just off the training field. Thank you family.

Thanks to you all again for your kind words and prayers.


----------



## susan tuck

Oh jeez Jerry I just saw this. I am so very sorry for your loss, the big guy was one of those very special dogs we are sometimes so lucky to have in a lifetime.


----------



## ann schnerre

jerry (and jay and family) i am so sorry to hear about Bentley's death. all of us who've been down that road are with you in mind and spirit. 

Bentley--happy trails!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe

I just saw this as well. I'm so sorry, Jerry. I only met Bentley once, but he was everything that you've presented him to be and more. I know how much you cared for him, and I really don't have anything else to add to what's already been said, but I wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you. One day you will see Bentley again.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi

Jerry, My deepest sympathies.. words just don't do our lost friends justice.
You're in my thoughts.. Tashi


----------



## David Ruby

Very sorry to hear that.

-Cheers


----------



## Chad Byerly

That's really bad news. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham

Jerry, I just want to say I am so sorry for your loss. I feel like I knew him after reading all the posts over the years of the success for you two.


----------



## Lindsay Janes

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kristina Senter

I just saw this, Jerry....
I'm so very sorry to hear about Bentley. He was an awesome dog.


----------



## kim guidry

Jerry, I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Jerry sorry to hear about your loss. Words don't ever seem to fix the hole in the heart that comes when loss takes place. When I put my Giant Schnauzer down with cancer, it was a time in my heart that could never be filled with another. Here's hoping time and training help to ease the loss this time in your K-9 life!


----------



## Esther Chai

I am so sorry to hear your loss. RIP Bentley xxx


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I am very sorry, Jerry


----------

